# Certificate of Occupancy for Mobile Homes



## bnolen

For all followers from Florida, does your jurisdiction issue a Certificate of Occupancy for a mobile home? I have been reluctant to do so as mobile homes do not fall under the Florida Building Code. I do issue mobile home set-up permits for the tie downs, electrical, sewer hook-up and then give the set-up a final inspection when all complete, but no CO as they are built under HUD guidelines. What is the concensus out there....COs or not?


----------



## mtlogcabin

We issued CO's for mobile homes when I worked in SFL during the early 90's. I would still do it today but the CO would clarify the work with regards to the items you described and not the actual construction of the home. We also found it a very use full tool to have in our box when the set up guys did not do something correctly, steps, landings etc. The finance companies did not release funds until they had a CO so the dealers where paying flooring on the units until then.


----------



## High Desert

we don't here.


----------



## Builder Bob

We would issue a certificate of completion for a HUD housing unit.....


----------



## north star

*= =** #*

bnolen,

We DO issue C. of O.'s here, because the mobile home IS being occupied !

*# **= =*


----------



## jpranch

We currently do not do C.O.s or any inspections except for the electrical service, water & sewer hook ups. "Mobile home parks" are exempt from all inspections if the electrical, water & sewer are privately held. So that means that you can bring in a 1970's single wide and build an addition to it with old truck tires as a foundation. I've seen it!


----------



## peach

In the jurisdiction I work, they don't issue CO's for any single family property.


----------



## tmurray

We do here. The inspection includes the collection of the CSA number and an inspection of the exterior (decks, stairs, etc.) Since it has a CSA number the inside meets or exceeds code and the only thing left to inspect is the access structures.


----------



## Mac

We use a Certificate of Compliance, which includes the MHO setup, water works and sewage disposal and outbuildings but not the home itself.


----------



## jar546

In PA we do issue a C of O

If a new home is being placed, it falls under HUD guidelines and that of the PA DCED but we issue a permit after zoning approval.  It is still a dwelling unit so there are requirements.

If it is a used home, it is not under the jurisdiction of the PA DCED so everything falls under the IRC, including foundations.  Either way I C of O is issued.


----------

